# Abbey Motorport R31 Autech restoration



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi, we been really quiet on here over the last few years still very busy working on all the Skyline models, doing a lot of rust removal work on the 33/34 models. Will post some pictures up of our repairs later.

We have been working with our business partner in Croatia Auto Partes the owner has a few GTR's built by Abbey Motorsport they also specialise in restoration. We are working on providing a rebuild service on all the Skyline models.

This includes shipping the car to and from Croatia. You will be kept up to date with progress via a hosted picture library.

Working on a price schedule at the moment.

We have owned a R31 Nissan Skyline for sometime an Autech model which is 1 of 200 built , it was getting a little tired so we shipped in out last year;

few pictures of whats going on so far.




































Keep looking back for updates.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's a cool car! It'll be interesting to see pricing


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I used to love driving that around. Will be good to see it back on the road.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We have some 32GTR bare shells that are going to be rebuilt hope to have these sorted for mid year next year will be a good base point for a rebuild of a tired worn out 32GTR.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Always nice to see these special cars getting back to life, well done !!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks Good Mark, will follow this thread


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Got a few more pictures to get posted up , just lack of time at the moment;

But a teaser for you guys;


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

That looks mint underneath I want my car to look like that!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We can make your car just like our R31.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Hi guys, few more pictures, to keep you entertained, till Mark gets back on track


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This is amazing! What sort of cost is involved?


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like the same rear setup as a Hako. Any idea how good it is, how effective it would be at putting down big power? 

I am thinking its not a good design as if I have a Hako project I was planning on fitting R32 or possibly S14 rear setup? But perhaps the stock setup is better than I think and I would just have to fit a stonger diff? Looks like that uses an R180?



Nice work so far btw.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

EF Ian said:


> But perhaps the stock setup is better than I think and I would just have to fit a stonger diff? Looks like that uses an R180?


It's a 'long case' R200 diff, basically the same as came on your 260Z from the factory, but with different driveshaft joints.

You can fit a 'long case' R200 into a C10-series ('Hakosuka') Skyline body quite easily. It just requires a custom crossmember, available from the likes of Kameari Engine Works, Rubber Soul, RS Start, Victory 50 etc.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jags said:


> This is amazing! What sort of cost is involved?



Jags all depends what condition your car is and how much you want done to your car.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

PS30-SB said:


> It's a 'long case' R200 diff, basically the same as came on your 260Z from the factory, but with different driveshaft joints.
> 
> You can fit a 'long case' R200 into a C10-series ('Hakosuka') Skyline body quite easily. It just requires a custom crossmember, available from the likes of Kameari Engine Works, Rubber Soul, RS Start, Victory 50 etc.


Well, the R200 is definitely strong enough but I was thinking more of the suspension/control arm setup and how effectively it can deploy the power.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

EF Ian said:


> Well, the R200 is definitely strong enough but I was thinking more of the suspension/control arm setup and how effectively it can deploy the power.


I suppose it depends what kind of power you are talking about, and how you want to deploy it. 

Both the C10-series and R31-series Skylines were used effectively as race cars by the factory works teams - C10 in PGC10 and KPGC10 form as Touring Cars, and R31 as HR31 'GTS-R' in Group A, all with the same basic semi-trailing arm layout. They managed to make them work well enough but it's hardly what you'd choose to use if you were starting from scratch and without homologation/series rules to conform to. Modifying the C10 rear arms to make them adjustable for toe and camber and installing rose joints makes a big difference though. You can buy a kit to do this yourself, or buy ready-modified rear arms on an exchange basis. 

R32 and S14 a step up for sure, but mounting such in a C10 'shell is a fairly huge job and all a bit pointless without major strengthening of the 1960s design/construction bodyshell. Unless you build a multi-point cage into it - picking up on the suspension mounts - you end up with a situation where your bodyshell is effectively the fifth, undamped, spring. 

Are you planning a C10 project then?


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Good Info



PS30-SB said:


> Are you planning a C10 project then?


Yes, possibly, can't decide beetween a C10 (GT-R Rep because I could never afford a real one), MK2 Escort, FD3S, or another 260Z, I was considering an E30 M3 for a while but I prefer the style of the option above so think I can rule that out. I think the C10 has the best style of that lot but its also the most expensive base and the hardest project to undertake. I was planning an RX-7 with a quad rotor but haven seen the price of a quad rotor setup theres no way I can afford it.

If I get a C10 then it would be full on long term build with chassis reinforcement included so it would probably make most sense to fit a better rear subframe, it actually doesn't look that hard to make one fit.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice job. 

Are you doing zinc coating/plating yourself?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Spawn said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Are you doing zinc coating/plating yourself?


Car is being rebuilt in Croatia.

Guys can we keep this thread about the R31 please , good to chat about other cars but makes the thread harder to follow;


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Few more pictures , will add pictures to separate posts to keep pictures in series;

The intercooler cooling duct was rusty so we repaired the existing duct;


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Rear exhaust heat cover was in a bad state , NLA like a lot of parts we have found so again it was re-made;


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stunning attention to detail!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Under bonnet being repainted


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

preparation and repaint of the exterior, the exterior paintwork was very sound so was decided it did not warrant going back to bare metal.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Engine was still running nicely so we decided to not rebuild the motor; It was cleaned up externally looks really clean and fresh ready to be refitted , gearbox was cleaned up as well.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

And the BBS wheels were stripped and rebuilt;


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

more pictures to come soon as the car is going back together.


----------



## Denis77 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking good subscribing to this thread


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Lovin this resto thread.

Cad plating looks v good quality and sheet metal work superb.

Subscribed :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Getting closer


----------



## Denis77 (Feb 18, 2016)

Any update mark


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes I have some pictures to upload the car is all back together and up and running again.

Just been very busy in the workshop so no time to do any updates.

Will get the pictures loaded up over the weekend hopefully.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Little teaser picture of the car 99.9% finished.



more to come soon , car will be back int he UK late May early June. 

Next project is our R32GTR V-spec.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks awesome that Mark !


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Loving it, we need more pics.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)




----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Great job Mark, ...very impressive.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Like Mark said. Car is finished. We are doing a few minor things, and thats it.













Our next project :


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

That is fantastic. Great work - it really doesn't help me not want an 80's skyline though....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Awesome. Love resto threads and seeing the pictures, the 911 looks so good, looking forward to seeing a thread on that aswell

It must cost quite a lot to have a car transported over there, be insured, have the work done, and then transported back to the UK?


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Transport both ways is around 1200 GBP.
As there is a lot of labor hours involved, it pays of transporting it here, doing work and driving it back.
We kept a diary of all work we did on a daily basis, to have track.
All in all 730 Hours went in the car to get it restored to what it is today.
There are 1300 Pictures documenting the work we have done (1.7GB) of material.
Time span for work done was 4 months.
Personally I think the level of detail is hard to match, as 730 hours of Labor in UK will cost considerably more then the same amount of work here.

Regards, Denis


----------



## calishere (Jan 14, 2015)

what was the final price for this entire resto ?


----------

